# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 41)



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*On any or all of your layouts, do you use a marking knife, pen or pencil. And why do you?*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement
Yea, I know....Tony uses a crayon....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2015)

I use HD carpenter pencils.
Yup, not kidding, that's what I use.
Never liked a marking knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2015)

Usually when I layout it is in a leopard print bikini

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Usually when I layout it is in a leopard print bikini



Oh My how do I get this picture out of my head!!!!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2015)

knife for fine work - pencil for others- never a pen.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Brink said:


> I use HD carpenter pencils.
> Yup, not kidding, that's what I use.
> Never liked a marking knife.



High Definition pencils....must be nice...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2015)

Usually a sharp pencil, I rarely need the precision of a sharp knife, but I can see where it would be good for laying out dovetails.. trouble is, I could probably never find the knife when I needed it, hard enough to keep track of my pencil...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Oct 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Usually when I layout it is in a leopard print bikini

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Oct 4, 2015)

I use a pencil mainly because it doesn't require sanding out deep indentions when I want them gone.


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 4, 2015)

I use a sharp pencil


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 4, 2015)

Pencil and felt pen ( if u call marking a blank to cut as a layout )


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2015)

Pencil. 

For dovetails at least to me nothing ruins a piece more than a marking line running across the full length of the corners of a project. I will never understand it. It fully destroys the aesthetics IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Usually when I layout it is in a leopard print bikini


Well at least one person thinks it's "eye candy"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2015)

Pencils for me, regular old no. 2 and mechanical pencils. I do use carpenters pencils as well for some things, framing etc. Anyone know why carpenters pencils are flat?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Anyone know why carpenters pencils are flat?



So they don't roll. Too bad apes aren't flat, so they couldn't troll.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> So they don't roll.


DING DING DING!!! That's right, And we have a winner!


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2015)

Troll, troll, troll.

$= go away


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2015)

Brink said:


> Troll, troll, troll.
> 
> $= go away


Don't be a hater!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well at least one person thinks it's "eye candy"


Person? You mean brink?


----------



## CWS (Oct 4, 2015)

I buy #2 pencils 5o at a time. They are laying all around the shop so I don't have to try and find one when I need it. Also have an electric sharpener.
Curt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Well at least one person thinks it's "eye candy"



It's "eye candy"

Should read he's "eye candy"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Person? You mean brink?


Oh yeah. Never mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2015)

Brink said:


> It's "eye candy"
> 
> Should read he's "eye candy"


Easy there monkey man lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 4, 2015)

Hubba, hubba

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2015)

Mechanical pencil most of the time because of the precision it offers. For rough marking I have a beautiful Shop pencil that @Bean_counter made for me. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Oct 5, 2015)

Usually just a #2 pencil. Sharpie for blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98 (Oct 5, 2015)

I use grease pencils color white so I can see visible lines when processing the lumber. It sands off easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2015)

Brink said:


> Hubba, hubba



More like _Bubba Bubba _or_ Blubber Blubber

_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 5, 2015)

Depending on the light, usually pencils, #1 & 2 for most #4 for harder woods and thinner lines. A pen if the lighting is low. Used nails, when the kid has moved my pencils, and my pocket knife when I forget where I put everything else, and then ever so rarely, a finger nail when all else fails....Makers for rough stock cataloging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a few .7 Mechanical pencils I made yers ago and for one reason or another never got sold and use those for fine lines, for laying out rough cuts or marking blanks I'm going to turn I use a 5.6mm carpenter pencil I made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 6, 2015)

Marking Knife sometimes (actually the curved chip carvers knife)
Standard pencil when I absolutely have to.
Lumber pencil but I hate to sharpen them.
Grease Pencil (China Marker) for wet wood.

And my absolute favorite that some of you may remember. Big, fat, hard to break the lead if they are clinched in a fist. About 75 cents each when purchased by the dozen.
Do they still use these in the first grade or do the kids just get a notebook now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

